

Former M.I.T. Dean Resurfaces, Leaving Scandal Behind - nearestneighbor
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/08/education/08jones.html?_r=1&hp

======
nearestneighbor
_tl;dr_ : Dean lied about having advanced degrees. Now consults kids trying to
get into Ivies.

